# Poundworld checkout mistakes



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I use Poundworld quite often as they sell some stuff we like and it's usually cheap, but I was in a rush today and didn't check my receipt, and all the stuff which should have been 2 for a pound have rung up at £1 each, I've rung them and it's a system error, so could be the same at other stores, so if you've shopped lately have a look at your receipt and check.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Poundland / poundworld ? . . .Oh no, we go to posh shops


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

They are all good as long as you check what you're buying. I noticed the 3 for a £1 Heinz beans are in 300g cans not the larger ones you get elsewhere. However, the Branston beans are the same price and are the usual 410g size


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I once bought some Colgate toothpaste in a 99p store. It was proper sloppy compared to the stuff bought elsewhere. Makes you wonder about the 'counterfeit' thing. Buy cheap with eyes open, I say.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We only shop at Asda, the Sainsbury's Local or the brand new Lidl round the corner, all in walking distance or Rita will use the Astra if she is going to have a lot to bring back. 

Otherwise we buy online. Rarely look in other shops these days, we can fulfil 99% of our needs that way.

Peter


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

We tend to buy online. Its brilliant. The Tesco man just brings you beer and pies when you run out!  I dunno how he does it as they just turn up when you need them. Its a 30 mile round trip to our nearest decent supermarket although there is a Morrisons in Barnard Castle which is 8 miles away but its rubbish.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Oh dear, we must be blessed then, as like many others we like our vast selection of shops.Virtually you name it and we have it, all within say 1 mile.
WE also enjoy a cup of coffee as we shop around Waitrose.

cabby


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Kev: can you clarify that it is Poundworld and not Poundland?

ta :smile2:

We use Poundland for dish washing tabs (market leader brand - name escapes me); Nutradol smelly block thingies; colour catchers; and kitchen roll. Much better VFM than Aldi or Tesco which are the 2 supermarkets I use.

Graham :smile2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Excellent for end of line bargains too
I get my I pad covers for £1

Aldra


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We buy bulk stuff at Costco where we have a business account.

Peter


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I use Poundworld quite often as they sell some stuff we like and it's usually cheap, but I was in a rush today and didn't check my receipt, and all the stuff which should have been 2 for a pound have rung up at £1 each, I've rung them and it's a system error, so could be the same at other stores, so if you've shopped lately have a look at your receipt and check.


May I just point out this post is about a checkout error at Poundworld, so you have a heads up in case you've had the same problem :wink2::wink2:

Not where we shop or where the bargains are, but thanks for the advice though, always useful.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

My daughter has a Costco card

We go now and again

Convenient for bulk buying some items but not always cheaper than the big brand supermarkets

Aldra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Cheers Kev

But it's a damp grey Friday 

So a little chit chat passes the time

Which could otherwise be used shopping for Christmas

Aldra


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

hi,

we must be spoilt, morrisons across the road, quauillty save 100yards,bandm next door, farmfresh, and greengrocers etc in the little preceint, unicorn wholefoods,people come 20 miles to the unicorn 
,i buy herbs, barley etc. barbakan deli, just thinking we really are spoilt, and if we need a sit down wetherspoons........

but i digress, just to say thanks for giving us the heads up, i,ve saved pounds with this forum, when somebody posts [ halfords etc ] are doing at this price, so thanks to all the people who take the time to post,

mags


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Agreed Aldra. Seems to be a lot people on here like you and me. Fed up with the weather and shopping. Camperstops 2016 has just arrived so I'll be happy wiling some time away dreaming of sunny places next year.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

havingfun said:


> hi,
> 
> we must be spoilt, morrisons across the road, quauillty save 100yards,bandm next door, farmfresh, and greengrocers etc in the little preceint, unicorn wholefoods,people come 20 miles to the unicorn
> ,i buy herbs, barley etc. barbakan deli, just thinking we really are spoilt, and if we need a sit down wetherspoons........
> ...


Blimey, Mags, it sounds like you live in a cardboard box in a shopping mall. Is there anything we can do to help?>


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

cabby said:


> Oh dear, we must be blessed then, as like many others we like our vast selection of shops.Virtually you name it and we have it, all within say 1 mile.
> WE also enjoy a cup of coffee as we shop around Waitrose.
> 
> cabby


Waitrose is rubbish as well Cabby. If your ever fortunate enough to find yourself oop North try Booths supermarkets (mainly Cumbria and Cheshire) they make Waitrose look like Aldi.


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

hi,

i,ll have you know that when i chose to live here it was because of all the shops etc on my doorstep, i,d lived on a new estate miles from anywhere, great for kids playing in the fields, but shopping, getting to school, work, a nightmare, so when i grew up and bought my own house i wanted convenience, dident mention we have a metro stop across the road,used to be a train station. Yet when i sit in my back garden, so quiet and peaceful.chorlton is built on a crossroads, and we live just down a side road.

barry you are right about Booths, i used to live in preston, and a big one in the town centre, people used to go in and ask for 2 rashers of bacon, sliced just as they wanted, and 2 large mushrooms, etc, the staff couldent do enough for the custormers, first place i smelt roasting coffee, they roasted it, and ground it just as you wanted,we were still on the bottled stuff......

mags


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Booths even have a whole section of French unpasturised cheese! In fact if your ever in Penrith its the yummy food capital of Cumbria. Booths, J&J Grahams deli in the the town centre, just amazing and on the outskirts Cranstons for award winning Cumberland sausage and all sorts of other wonderful stuff. You can walk out of there stuffed from all the freebies. The Cumbrians certainly like tasty food.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Will you lot please stop yattering on about food. I am on a diet, you know.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

tugboat said:


> Will you lot please stop yattering on about food. I am on a diet, you know.


Mmmmmmmmmm!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> Waitrose is rubbish as well Cabby. If your ever fortunate enough to find yourself oop North try Booths supermarkets (mainly Cumbria and Cheshire) they make Waitrose look like Aldi.


We have them in Yorkshire too, Ilkley and Kirkby Lonsdale.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

tugboat said:


> Will you lot please stop yattering on about food. I am on a diet, you know.


Would that be a see food diet Tuggs :wink2::wink2::wink2:


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

havingfun said:


> hi,
> 
> i,ll have you know that when i chose to live here it was because of all the shops etc on my doorstep, i,d lived on a new estate miles from anywhere, great for kids playing in the fields, but shopping, getting to school, work, a nightmare, so when i grew up and bought my own house i wanted convenience, dident mention we have a metro stop across the road,used to be a train station. Yet when i sit in my back garden, so quiet and peaceful.chorlton is built on a crossroads, and we live just down a side road.
> 
> ...


I love going into Booths in Preston. Haven't seen one in Preston City Centre (maybe it's moved) but it's now in Fulwood directly opposite Preston Royal Infirmary, I always go and inhale the tomatoes and buy a Fry's chocolate cream bar before I start shopping. The fresh food selection and range of grocery items is second to none. Then there's always Laithbutts (?) of Garstang's DELICIOUS cake and pie selection.

One thing I always buy at PoundLAND is my diary for £1.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Well it would be £1, I hope.>>:grin2::grin2::wink2::wink2: And that plate looks like a small portion to me.

cabby


----------

